# These ears🤣



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Are so much bigger that Della and Tessa's. Maybe she'll grow into them. Would love to see other big eared pups.


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't know if he'll ever catch them up.....


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That's just an iddy bitty cotton tail. Here's the REAL king of the ears! Jackrabbits have huge ears that help with thermoregulation in hot weather:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star at 12 weeks, the day I brought her home. This was pretty much the last time I saw her with fully erect ears until she was 9 months old! But what I was told was true: once up, they WILL come up again!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> View attachment 575591


🤣🤣 That's kinda how I feel about hers.
This is side by side with Dell. Such a difference.










dogma13 said:


> View attachment 575591


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I love the big ear look


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

Adorable!!!

Enzo's ears were always pretty short, I guess its a long coat thing?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

When they stand up in a wire crate and the ears stick out 🤣 🤣 🤣 Gotta love em!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

drparker151 said:


> I love the big ear look


I don't have a choice with this one. 😉


----------



## Hendrix&&Karma (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## 44eyes (May 17, 2021)

Danny's skull to ear ratio:


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

Big ears. Toothy grin.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

44eyes said:


> Danny's skull to ear ratio:
> 
> View attachment 575602


I think he has Becca beat. 😉


----------



## 44eyes (May 17, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> I think he has Becca beat. 😉


I think the only ones in this thread so far with ears bigger than Danny are the rabbits LOL 
I wonder if he's always going to look like Dobby the House Elf of if the rest of him will catch up. Might have to bump this thread in a few months so we can all post updates!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly & Sage


----------



## 44eyes (May 17, 2021)

I spoke too soon!


----------



## kbcrking (Feb 2, 2013)

They can grow into them if they reach 115 lbs.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Do show lines have bigger ears than working? Carly and Sage were too adorable.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

First day the ears were up!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

NadDog24 said:


> First day the ears were up!
> View attachment 575610


So cute and serious.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

The before and after... love my fat head boy


----------



## Dougieri (Apr 14, 2021)

Reggie had a big ear phase


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Dasha's ears always looked too big for her head. I think it is more noticeable on dogs with thin faces.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max -even his tail was to long as a pup. A big boy he grew into it all his ears still on the larger side he takes after his dam with somewhat bigger ears. He has one dot in each ear that seemed to lighten up a bit as he aged i


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jenny - LOL!! 🤣


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> Jenny - LOL!! 🤣


All I needed was a big yellow or pink candy flower. Lol!


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Boy there are some stunning young shepherds out there


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> View attachment 575615
> Max -even his tail was to long as a pup. A big boy he grew into it all his ears still on the larger side he takes after his dam with somewhat bigger ears. He has one dot in each ear that seemed to lighten up a bit as he aged i


🤣🤣 The bunny is perfect. Handsome boy.


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> Max -even his tail was to long as a pup.


Just on the tail thing and perhaps you can ansewr for me. Zac is 23 weeks now and 23" at the withers AND his tail still touches the ground. He's a straight back, not angulated and there's no curl to his tail. I am wondering will it ever stop hitting the floor 😄

I'll get a pic up when I get back home later.

Found a couple on my phone which may help but I'll get a standing one later


----------



## ChipsMom (Feb 2, 2021)

Ears!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Here was our first GSD. Rocco was a big eared goof.
Sometimes they never grow into them, he was 6 here.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

drparker151 said:


> Here was our first GSD. Rocco was a big eared goof.
> Sometimes they never grow into them, he was 6 here.
> View attachment 575625


He looks like such a good boy.


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

Ear out the side of the crate.


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Double ears!


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Did someone say big ears ?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

bchevs said:


> Double ears!


Ah yes, the tepee stage!


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Davycc said:


> Just on the tail thing and perhaps you can ansewr for me. Zac is 23 weeks now and 23" at the withers AND his tail still touches the ground. He's a straight back, not angulated and there's no curl to his tail. I am wondering will it ever stop hitting the floor 😄


There was a post about tails awhile ago. Fat head's tail still touches the ground - he carries it slightly up at the end with a curve to the side and never drags it. At rest his tail is straight.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Satellite Dishes, he never did grow into his ears.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> Satellite Dishes, he never did grow into his ears.
> 
> View attachment 575637


I love his face.(ears)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Davycc said:


> Just on the tail thing and perhaps you can ansewr for me. Zac is 23 weeks now and 23" at the withers AND his tail still touches the ground. He's a straight back, not angulated and there's no curl to his tail. I am wondering will it ever stop hitting the floor 😄
> 
> I'll get a pic up when I get back home later.
> 
> ...


He is a cutie and still has some more growing to do so time will tell. . Gsds should have some rear angulation, their are certainly different ranges of angulation from extremes to moderate but it would not effect the straightness of their spine. Their is some degree of slope in the back but when stacked (their one leg stretched out behind them is when the Slope is more visible. The base of the tail setting and or any rear angulation can influence the tail length. When they carry their tail is when there will be a slight curl of the tail. Some have more animated tails then others. I imagine his tail will be always long and may just about skim the surface of the ground. Long tails never get in the way as it is always carried unless relaxed. Max’s tail looked like a tree branch at that age.

Max my American show line as a pup 4-5 months old the last of his seasonal super light coat right before his darker coat came in.
tree branch- all bone craziest looking tail.  When relaxed his tail will just be and no animation in the tail.








Max recent pics this summer- his tail held up slightly. When he us running or excited it’s carried higher. The Instagram video shows how he carries his tail and it never gets in the way. More so often acts as rudder of sorts.
View attachment 575726











__
http://instagr.am/p/CPb0hBHBCLE/


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> He is a cutie and still has some more growing to do so time will tell. . Gsds should have some rear angulation.........


Max is a stunning boy love his coat colour. I really should have said he has "little" angulation, I don't try to stack him and he's definitely looks more working line. I smiled at the branch reference as it's just that ATM.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Davycc Thank you he is going through one last massive shedding for the season and looking extra fluffy. It is fun watching them grow and it all goes by really fast. Try to take lots of pictures/videos they are always nice to look back on how they grow into themselves.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> Some have more animated tails then others


I would swear my Buddy has some cat DNA in him... 
his tail waves like a cat tail. not a like a fan back and forth, but wiggles and waves like a cat. 
he also likes to rub up against legs like a giant cat would do (he's taller than standards) 

its almost disturbing at times.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

This is what I see every time she comes in from the yard, she is waiting for me to throw a piece of popcorn. 
(Thinks she deserves it every time she comes in from outside when we're in the basement bar.)
oh, and she did grow into those ears, they looked huge when younger. 









Couple weeks after bringing her home:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@pfeller That would make for a great video. Buddy just may have some cat dna in their for sure.
Luna does this also she will rub her body up against you like a cat. She always reminded me of a female lion always just something about her. So I wonder how many people may think the same about their gsd. Karat reminded me of bear and Max a wolf. There is a pattern here lol! One day I locked out Max out of the room, I was changing the sheets otherwise he would plop himself in the middle of it. He put his tail right through the door crack his entire tail and he made his tail fit🤣


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

melaniep said:


> Adorable!!!
> 
> Enzo's ears were always pretty short, I guess its a long coat thing?


Ummmm...nope










dogfaeries said:


> Carly & Sage


What beautiful faces


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Ummmm...nope


I meant short ears are probably a long coat thing...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WNGD said:


> What beautiful faces


Thank you. They were beautiful girls. I miss them.


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

I’m loving all these pups!!










Vigo can finally ride in my truck with the windows down without flying away!


----------



## Elsieg17 (Apr 16, 2021)

Axel today 5 1/2 months old. I’ve been telling myself he will grow up to match those ears.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> 🤣🤣 The bunny is perfect. Handsome boy.


Thank you i remember taking the picture and Max reminded me of the chocolate bunny, his pose, expression and all when Luna was a pup and was knoshing on the newest toy. It had to be around Easter time or I was craving chocolate or both  the original photo lol!


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> That would make for a great video. Buddy just may have some cat dna in their for sure.


I think my pack is camera shy. It is hard to get the really good pics. As soon as I pick up phone and aim, they all leave. 
only reason I got that pic of Lexi peeking over the bar is because she really wanted that popcorn....
Also, I would have to coordinate with hubz, since it is me that Buddy does this to, not so much to hubz. 
I'm his hooman, he has definitely staked his claim


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We are a little more balanced with these ears, not quite there yet.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Fly, Dumbo, Fly !


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Axel stashing his frisbee safely under his bed, what a clever idea!  



Elsieg17 said:


> View attachment 575859
> Axel today 5 1/2 months old. I’ve been telling myself he will grow up to match those ears.


----------

